# 9 dead neons in one night



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

So I bought a shoal of 13 neon tetras a couple months ago, quarantined them for two weeks and had them for two more weeks after that without incident, however one died at the end of the second week in the main tank.

Then about 4 days ago, I lost another one, it had discoloration, and was struggling to swim up at the top of the tank, far away from the group. I quarantined him, and he died the next day. Within five minutes of his death one of my peppered corydoras died as well, it had been laying on it's side with labored breathing for a few minutes prior. 

The next day, two more tetras, and my other peppered cory we're both dead when I woke up in the morning. I was far too busy moving my girlfriend in to my house, and struggling to make money at work to give any of my time to figuring out what was wrong, and wen't to her house to finish packing her up, and left my tank alone for the following night.

I come home the next morning to find nine of my remaining tetras dead. I now have just one little guy who is cowering in the back corner, but is brightly colored and seems healthy.

My remaining fish are all acting fine, and are brightly colored, active, and happy. But my tank is looking empty again, and I have no idea what happened. Any thoughts?

Also, I did a test of all parameters two days before the recent losses, and everything was fine. I did another test yesterday, and all is still well.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

how big is the tank? what else is in the tank?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

When was your last water change?


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

update?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear about all those fish.
Water parameters(ammonia,nitrIte,nitrAtes and pH , please don't just say good),age of tank,waterchange schedule and amount changed and who else is in tank.
If not for your QT process and how long you did keep them I would have guessed they were ill from the beginning,but that seems more unlikely,but still possible.


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

Neons or Cardinals are Canaries. Discus keepers use them like miners in a cave because they will drop like that before the Discus show any signs of problems. First thing is water conditions, the second thing is water conditions, and if that does not help, check water conditions.


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry everyone, I've been busy lately and haven't been able to check back. my ammonia is 0, my nitrates are 0, and my nitrites are slightly above 0, 0.1 or so. My ph is 7.2. Everything seems fine. Also I did a water change right before lights out, and they were dead in the morning. I added aquasafe to the water, and added it the same temp as tank-water.

I had the tetras for about a month and a half.


----------



## J9000 (May 5, 2013)

When I had them, if there was one weak one and he got stuck on the filter the others would try to swim with him and get stuck. I saw them swim up to him and let themselves get sucked on. I put sponges around the intake to prevent this.

I eventually gave up on them, water would be pristine and they would just be having a suicide party. 

Good luck!


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah, I doubt I will go with Neons again. I'm not sure if it was bad stock, an error on my part, or what else could have happened, but they all decided to die. They also seemed to be terrified of me throughout the time I had them. They would hide whenever I was within 5 feet of the tank, but swim about happily if I was further away.


----------

